# Value in Programm ändern?



## Unterstrom (21. Nov 2010)

Hi,

Gibt es eine 
Möglichkeit, sich mit Java in ein Programm (Pinball oder so) einzuschleusen und ein Value zu ändern? Den Highscore zum Beispiel.
Geht das einfach so oder muss man etwas importieren?

Sorry, bin noch Anfänger^^ Ich will nur wissen ob und vielleicht wie das geht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## slawaweis (21. Nov 2010)

Was für Zufälle es doch gibt. Hier wird gerade besprochen, wie man so was verhindert:

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/109127-programm-verschluesseln.html

Slawa


----------



## XHelp (21. Nov 2010)

Mit reinem Java nein. Könntest was über JNI machen, aber als Anfänger wohl eher nicht.

P.S. Wie genau meinst du es? Du hast ein X-beliebiges Programm laufen lassen und willst da irgendein Wert ändern?


----------



## Unterstrom (21. Nov 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Mit reinem Java nein. Könntest was über JNI machen, aber als Anfänger wohl eher nicht.
> 
> P.S. Wie genau meinst du es? Du hast ein X-beliebiges Programm laufen lassen und willst da irgendein Wert ändern?



Ganau^^


----------



## Empire Phoenix (23. Nov 2010)

such dir leiber ein programmw omit du im ram die werte direkt in hex sehen und ändern kannst.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Nov 2010)

ich schließ mich an, mit java ist das nicht möglich... aber es gibt schon fertige tools, sogeannte cheater die das können...


----------

